# Russells pictures at Fairplex on Saturday



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

These are pictures i took on Saturday at the Fairplex Layout.Had a great time with my train and watching others enjoy theirs.










My Shay with some friends.










Out having fun.










Going around the mountain.










Going by one of the lakes.










Around the logging camp.










On the way home.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Russ.... Great images. Sure glad you did get the cars running. 

I had to leave for the other building and didn't get a chance to meet you. Bummer....


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the nice pictures.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I met him since we were running together. Nice to have met you Russ.


----------

